# Remember This Library? - True Strike



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Phillip (Jan 26, 2018)

Nice video and very nice original theme, thank you


----------



## rottoy (Jan 26, 2018)

Cory Pelizzari said:


>



Fantastic that you're showcasing this library, one of the best purchases I've ever made in the sampling world.


----------



## mburellmusic (Jan 26, 2018)

Yes absolutely! I used this library for years! Still love it.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 26, 2018)

Still using True Strike 2. It has a nice cimbalom.


----------



## Sami (Jan 26, 2018)

Still using that cimbalom!


Robo Rivard said:


> Still using True Strike 2. It has a nice cimbalom.


----------



## dhlkid (Jan 27, 2018)

True strike series still awesome


----------



## chillbot (Jan 27, 2018)

Still remember? Still use all the time. In GIGA format.


----------



## dariusofwest (Jan 28, 2018)

Bought True Strike second-hand last year and barely use it- this video made me want to start using it more ^_^. Nice vid and demo, Cory!


----------



## jmauz (Jan 28, 2018)

What Chill said...I use it almost every day. Not in GIGA though


----------



## GtrString (Jan 29, 2018)

I dont have this, but Im in love with my Symphobias and Swing. I dont think SAM can do a bad library. Enjoying your reviews as well, subscribed!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 29, 2018)

Yes, but does it have true legato?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jan 29, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> Yes, but does it have true legato?



Can't take it seriously without roll transitions and performance timpani fail patches.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 29, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Can't take it seriously without roll transitions and performance timpani fail patches.




Love it!


----------



## fixxer49 (Jan 29, 2018)

jmauz said:


> What Chill said...I use it almost every day. Not in GIGA though


+1. same here. it just gets the job done.


----------



## jmauz (Jan 29, 2018)

[/QUOTE]

That's happened to me several times on several instruments...ughhh!!


----------

